# Coopers Yeast Is Not 514!



## rclemmett (1/6/09)

I got sick of people saying coopers kit yeast was 514 so I sent them an email....

Coopers "Brewing Manager, Dr John Meneses developed that yeast as part of his PhD".

So to summarise, Coopers yeast is not 514.

Cheers


----------



## kirem (1/6/09)

I am not sure about the yeast in the kits.

The yeast they brew with was most certainly 'developed' by John.

I did my honours research (brettanomyces/dekkera metabolism) in the micro lab at the same time that the 'development' was done.

LP0347441	Dr V Jiranek Mr J Meneses
Title:	Exploiting novel yeast attributes to produce industrial strains with better 
fermentative and processing qualities
2003	:	$23,033
2004	:	$23,033
2005	:	$23,033
Category:	2901 -	INDUSTRIAL BIOTECHNOLOGY AND FOOD SCIENCES
Administering Institution:	The University of Adelaide
APAI(s):	1
Industry Partner(s):
Coopers Brewery Ltd
Summary:
Food and beverage fermentations are problematic processes, largely due to limitations of the yeast being 
used. This laboratory has identified in individual yeast strains highly desirable fermentative characteristics
or else the ability to over-produce compounds that benefit product processing. Pursuing the commercial 
potential of these findings is the specific objective of this proposal. Thus we will extend our collaboration 
with Coopers Brewery through this new project area with the aims of a) producing optimised, hybrid 
(non-GMO) strains with combinations of desirable fermentation properties, b ) develop novel processing 
or quality-enhancing treatments while c) generating a high caliber PhD graduate with extensive industry 
experience.


----------



## Adamt (1/6/09)

Mauri 514 is used in the Morgan's Queenslander kits and this is a different yeast to those used in the Coopers kits (that come with an ale yeast)


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/09)

Bump:
re Mauribrew yeasts I note that on their website they announce that new beer yeasts are being developed and will be released in the near future. It would be terriffic if they come out with Australian yeasts of the calibre of Notto or S-04 or Windsor, or some better lager yeasts for a buck a packet


----------



## rclemmett (29/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Bump:
> re Mauribrew yeasts I note that on their website they announce that new beer yeasts are being developed and will be released in the near future. It would be terriffic if they come out with Australian yeasts of the calibre of Notto or S-04 or Windsor, or some better lager yeasts for a buck a packet



Or a clean tasting yeast that can be brewed at 28C.....


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/09)

Rob2 said:


> Or a clean tasting yeast that can be brewed at 28C.....


Preferably a nice highly flocculating lager yeast. Queensland pilsener Grain to brain in a week. They would have to re write the BJCP book....


----------



## wallablack (29/6/09)

Rob2 said:


> I got sick of people saying coopers kit yeast was 514 so I sent them an email....
> 
> Coopers "Brewing Manager, Dr John Meneses developed that yeast as part of his PhD".
> 
> ...



I am DEFINITELY NO yeast expert but is something similar to this available to the general public? 

I want to do post #12 here Post #12 and want to know what yeast to use, or should I stick with what is indicated here.


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/09)

Walla, Mauribrew 514 claims that it ferments easily up to 9.5 percent. You can get it as the kit yeast with Morgans where you will see a little 514 stamp on the sachet. Try your local HBS to see if they sell it separately.


----------



## wallablack (29/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Walla, Mauribrew 514 claims that it ferments easily up to 9.5 percent. You can get it as the kit yeast with Morgans where you will see a little 514 stamp on the sachet. Try your local HBS to see if they sell it separately.



Good on ya mate, simple answers are always the best. 

Cheers.


----------



## clarkey7 (29/6/09)

wallablack said:


> Good on ya mate, simple answers are always the best.
> 
> Cheers.


Put me down as another happy Morgans kit customer.

One of the brands I could rely on the yeast sachet provided.

Thanks to all for your posting the info you all dug up on this.

Very interesting indeed,

Cheers, :icon_chickcheers: 

PB


----------



## rclemmett (29/6/09)

wallablack said:


> I am DEFINITELY NO yeast expert but is something similar to this available to the general public?
> 
> I want to do post #12 here Post #12 and want to know what yeast to use, or should I stick with what is indicated here.



I don't know if I fully understand the question but.

http://www.fermentis.com/FO/pdf/HB/EN/Safbrew_T-58_HB.pdf

http://www.fermentis.com/FO/pdf/HB/EN/Safbrew_S-33_HB.pdf

http://www.fermentis.com/FO/pdf/HB/EN/Safale_US-05_HB.pdf

It doesn't say it there but I have heard us-05 will go to 10%.

If you use 514 use a couple of sachets as the come in 7g packs.


----------

